# power steering pressure hose?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

[/IMG] 

















this is what i got from advance auto when i asked for the PS pressure hose. i thougt the pressure hose was longer and extended the entire length of the fire wall (from right to left is your in the car) and was entirly metal.

if any of you know if this will fit or not please tell me because i dont want to get the car up on a lift and start going at it just to find out this is the wrong part and i have to pay for the lift anyway.


----------

